# Motorized mounts? Anyone?



## j2sgam (Feb 21, 2008)

Can anyone help me with a problem I have? I need a motorized mount for a 32" Sharp Aquos LCD, about 20" tall. I have been in contact with Sanus & Chief and both said they dont have anything fro a display that small. This is for a customer, the install is set for Monday 11August, and somebody else ordered the wrong mount. I would greatly appreciate any input...


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

What kind of mount are you looking for? Do you want it to dissapear in the ceiling?


----------



## j2sgam (Feb 21, 2008)

No, it is to bring it out of a wall, or rather a custom cabinet. As far as what kind -maker is of no matter, but I do need it to extend & turn via remote/IR. The Chief one that showed up is for 37"+ TV's, you can see 1 1/2" of the mount above & below. Horrible. Much thanks...


----------

